# Hummer Fire



## pyagid

All of a sudden yesterday morning at work there was some comotion and it turned out an H2 caught fire at the Crowley Hummer Dealership across the street from me.  I grabbed my camera and got over there about the same time as the fire department these are some of the pictures i was able to get




















UPS guy came in and told us. The owner of the vehicle was driving it, and it started smoking so he pulled in for service, walked inside and POOF went up in front of him. it was a 2002

and i have more pictures here
http://www.yagid.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=16

-Paul


----------



## NYY

wow, great coverage


----------



## ClarkKent

Great work.  I don't think that I am going to take my hummer to that dealership though!


----------



## Oldfireguy

Great photos!  Hope the guy had insurance.

It always cracks me up to see these guys wearing SCBA's but not wearing the mask.  Vehicle fires put out some nasty smoke.


----------



## df3photo

good work.


----------



## omeletteman

That second one is really sweet, i feel sorry who whoevers car that was.


----------



## NYY

Considering his car spontaneously combusted, I think it's pretty safe to assume that a simple court case will have his hummer replaced even if his insurance doesn't cover the accident.


----------



## craig

Good work. Glad no one was hurt. I think it is ironic that this rig caught fire. Personally you could not pay me to own one.


----------



## Boltthrower

good shots on the Bummer oops I mean Hummer i like em... 
a 55K+ Chevy Tahoe bonfire


----------



## Fate

good shots man, good coverage


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Never seen a Hummer with a flame job before, think they went a bit too far.

Great pics!


----------



## THORHAMMER

And it wasnt even in the service parking.... man...

nice shots even though....


----------



## pyagid

thanks for all the good comments


----------



## cbay

Nice set of photos there.


----------

